# First shots with brand new FNX 9 - first firearm ever



## jrdub20 (Apr 23, 2010)

I was able to shoot my brand new FNX 9 today. As stated in the title this is my first firearm and only the 4th time I have shot. I am very pleased with the accuracy, the pic below is the first 13 shots from 7 yards. I fired a total of 150, no malfunctions of any kind.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice shooting new shooter! I like the FNX itis a sweet weapon.

You should have a lot of fun ahead if you are shooting good groups so soon!

RCG


----------

